# Bruno 14 week old staff x collie pictures



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

This is my 14 week old staffordshire bull terrier x collie i had him from 8 weeks old, I posted a thread on here asking if he would look more staff then collie, so just posting some recent pictures to share with everyone on here


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Great pics. I love the tuxedo pattern of your dogs coat.


----------

